
Elon Musk's recommended books - misa_misa
http://shelfjoy.com/shelfjoy/elon-musk-of-tesla-motors-shares-the-books-that-inspired-him-the-most
======
aarohmankad
I would've loved to read about his insight on each of these books. What made
him recommend them?

~~~
misa_misa
He's always been an avid reader. And he's read a lot of books that spoke about
science and that's what inspired him to do what all he's doing today

